# Chain Link Fencing



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I have officially come to the conclusion that my welded wire fence is no longer sufficient for my backyard. Will an 11 1\2 gauge chain link mesh be strong enough for my girls? In case you don't know, I have an 80 pound Golden, a 55 pound setter mix, and a 7 month old 70 - 75 pound Saint mix. The two mixes have taken a liking to the cat that has free roam next door, and figured out that either one of them can bend the fence enough to walk right over it. As of now they are tied out onto the clothes line or on a leash. But a big part of the reason that we bought this house, was so that the dogs couls have a backyard to run in. I don't mind spending a little extra money if need be, but if 11 1\2 gauge is enough, I don't want to needlesly put hundreds of extra dollars into the fencing. Any opinions?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My favorite is a 6 foot privacy fence. When I bought this house the neighbors already had a 4 foot chain link fence around their yard so I just fenced the rest of the yard up to that point. I am thinking about having them take down that part of their fence to allow me to put up the privacy fence there as well. My dogs are all unaggressive but the neighbors Chocolate lab is nasty and my dogs are starting to get into the Fence fighting thing. Sadly, my dogs just think it is a game but the Lab is quite serious. My male is a smart Alec and likes to tease him. Even when the dog is not out my dog has taken to jumping up and balancing on the top of the fence on his chest as if to tell the neighbors that he could go over if he wanted to. Luckily my neighbors are great and really enjoy my dogs. I wish I could say the same for their Lab. I think if your dogs are acting aggressively toward a cat in the area. A 4 foot chain link will not do it. I know what you mean about the dogs having the yard. They love to be off leash. I hated my short stint in an apartment a few years ago. They were so happy when they were back to having a yard to run in.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

11.5 gauge would be sufficent. It is what I recently put in for the small dog run. I got a great deal on the vinyl coated too...Dozer likes to rub against our fence after a good swim and it doesnt give at all. Double up on the pole clips. It does wonders for stregth of the chainlink and doesnt allow for much bend. Also instead of the standard 8 foot between each post i went 6 foot. good luck!!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Well the thing never comes close enough to be a bother, they just decided to start chasing. And I'm looking at at least a 5 foot if not 6. I just want to make sure I don't put in a permanent fence that the mesh isn't storng enough. All my neighbors are great about the dogs, and I don't really want to close off the yard. Plus the continued maintenance for a wood fence isn't very appealing to me, and I can't afford a vinyl privacy fence right now.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess it just depends on your dogs. We bought 9 gauge commercial fencing. Also wood and steal fencing. 

Chain link is easily mangled by my dogs though. Some of them anyway. They can destroy it in a matter of minutes. 

If your dogs respect the fence and won't then even a lighter gauge or weak fence will keep them in. I have some like this that wouldn't even try to leave if it were chicken wire because its a barrier that they respect and mentally know they "can't" (shouldn't) be going beyond it.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually it is vinyl coated chainlink 

i priced the PVC privacy fence..ouch..that would hurt!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Actually it is vinyl coated chainlink
> 
> i priced the PVC privacy fence..ouch..that would hurt!!


I wouldn't use PVC fencing anyway unless you knew for sure your dogs wouldn't attempt to gnaw on it. Polyvinyl chloride (PVC) is actually fairly poisonous...it releases cadmium and lead to the surface as it ages, which are obviously not good to ingest (they made baby toys out of the stuff for a while...bad idea). It probably wouldn't actually kill outright them or anything, but then eating Ol' Roy probably wouldn't drop them immediately either  It's also really nongreen...only 3% of the material is recyclable if you ever decide to get rid of the fence for any reason.

/end chemistry lesson


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I guess it just depends on your dogs. We bought 9 gauge commercial fencing. Also wood and steal fencing.
> 
> Chain link is easily mangled by my dogs though. Some of them anyway. They can destroy it in a matter of minutes.
> 
> If your dogs respect the fence and won't then even a lighter gauge or weak fence will keep them in. I have some like this that wouldn't even try to leave if it were chicken wire because its a barrier that they respect and mentally know they "can't" (shouldn't) be going beyond it.


 Th Golden won't try to get over anything. The other two don't chew at it or anything, but like to stand on the fence, so I definately don't wanna go lighter than 11 1\2.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have chain link fencing all over my 2 acres, and I have had many dogs over the years. Including two rambuctous 130 pound Akita's, and the fence has always done really well. It is a 6 ft one. It really depends on the dogs. A privacy fence would be really nice, but it cost to many damn pretty pennies to do a 2 acre property. So if the money is a bit tight with that... 6ft chain link is good. For most dogs and properties that is.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

My other question, is what to do with the knoll that runs through my yard? I would like for it to end up looking like the attached picture. I'm not sure how to accomplish that. I guess I would need too use corner posts at the top and bottom of the knoll with end caps? Do they make caps that can be adjusted for sloping fence lines? I also thought about "tiering" it, like in the 2nd picture, but that looks kinda ghetto.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> My other question, is what to do with the knoll that runs through my yard? I would like for it to end up looking like the attached picture. I'm not sure how to accomplish that. I guess I would need too use corner posts at the top and bottom of the knoll with end caps? Do they make caps that can be adjusted for sloping fence lines? I also thought about "tiering" it, like in the 2nd picture, but that looks kinda ghetto.


It looks like the first pic would be the better looking of the two... if that matters at all lol. BTW are you planning to build this yourself? or are you planning to get a professional landscaper? I know that the sloping fence can be done because when James used to work in landscaping they did two jobs like this that had resaca yards... (with a kind of lake in the back)... it sloped down and looked great. If you are planning to do it yourself ask around a home and yard appliance store... that is really how James and his boss went to one of those jobs. People would just ask around the store and say "do you think you can come do it for me?"... LoL, it was quite odd, seeing as they have a buisness number and all. Good Luck! I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to say I really like the ghetto look! I can't say why but it looks professional so I guess that is why I am not a landscaper.


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the ghetto look too.  The only fencing I've seen on a steep slope is pasture fencing and I didn't like the way it looked, kinda cheap and thrown together.

Wanted to add, my neighbor has chain link. She always has problems with the local wildlife trying to crawl under. They end up pushing it up, and the raccoons have even made holes in it. Don't know what gauge it is though.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Th Golden won't try to get over anything. The other two don't chew at it or anything, but like to stand on the fence, so I definately don't wanna go lighter than 11 1\2.


Well I guess it all depends still. If they like to stand on it then it must already be weak. But if its new then they won't just knock it down? Our dogs are very rough on fencing so that is why we wanted a heavier gauge then 11 1/2. 

9 gauge is almost the thickest you can get 2nd to only 6 gauge. The 9 gauge commercial is still not some miracle fence or anything. If you don't need this though then 11 1/2 should be ok. This is what most people buy when putting up a fence for their homes. If its up right and they won't mess with it then they won't have a way to walk over it.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

To get the 1st picture...You would have to have a stop and break at both posts. The standard 1and 3/4 inch pipe would work..the tricky part would to be cutting the fencing on a perfect angle and attach it using end rods and tie to post..i have something similair done here I can get a pic if u want.

On one portion of the new fence I had a problem with cap.. I used an anchor cap and cut the anchor tab off and it fit perfect.. I stood in the fence department at lowes so long pondering how to do certain things i was told they were going to buy me a mailbox soon.


----------

